# Fast CAT, CAT & Back to the Drawing Board



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

SandyTopknot said:


> Kacey the Siberian, Archie the Standard and I are on a three-day adventure to westernmost North Carolina, running Fast CAT. When I first starting running Archie in Fast CAT, he was really just running to me, hardly paying any attention to the bags. He earned his BCAT earlier this year while still mainly running to me. Yesterday and today he upped his speed significantly as he stayed on the bag, so I thought he "got" the game. Decided to do fun runs with he and Kacey in the CAT field, where Kacey showed me she's got mad skills, and Archie showed me that the beautiful recall I have in obedience class doesn't necessarily translate to a big, open field where he was free to frolic.  🤣 Tomorrow Kacey gets a real CAT run and Archie gets to stand around and look beautiful. Which he's awesome at, by the way! 💖
> 
> View attachment 496734


Beautiful!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe actively avoids the bag and the moving line - I honestly think she’d run FastCAT faster without it! 🤣 Good job Kacey staying on task!
I do wonder if our poodles are too smart for the bag - have wondered if Phoebe would do better chasing something that looked or smelled more realistic.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Archie is magnificent!!!!!! I'd love to try FastCAT with Topper - he's great at lure coursing. (He also has an awesome recall and is a velcro dog, so he'd run right to me.) He has a pretty strong prey drive. Have you tried playing with a flirt pole to get Archie interested in a lure?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I love that photo of you and the boys! 
I've never tried fast CAT, but Elroy goes absolutely nuts over his flirt pole lure.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@PowersPup and @94Magna_Tom thank you both for recommending the flirt pole for prey drive development. Hadn't thought of that and will give it a try. @Starla I bet you're right!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm envious you have fast cat opportunities. I haven't found anything near me.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Beautiful dogs!!! And CAT sounds like fun!


----------



## 3ps (Jul 11, 2021)

I am pretty sure my boy would just run to me and ignore the lure unless of course it was fast -deer!! lol I am going to attempt this next year after the winter. My guy would do well in a snow hill climb though!!!


----------

